# Facebook Usernames - Did you get what you want?



## darkzelkova (Jun 13, 2009)

Ashton Kutcher already had ashton beforehand, so I got it with my last initial. I'm fine with that xD


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm Sa967St, as usual


----------



## ErikJ (Jun 13, 2009)

erikj

no numbers


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2009)

I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 13, 2009)

jim.mertens



Dene said:


> I got exactly what I wanted.


Liar: http://facebook.com/exactly what I wanted


----------



## spdqbr (Jun 13, 2009)

www.facebook.com/spdqbr standing by


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 13, 2009)

Naturally I got emr1028


----------



## qazefth (Jun 13, 2009)

i forgot about this, btter check it out...


----------



## qqwref (Jun 13, 2009)

I had no problem getting qqwref, and I never will


----------



## Faz (Jun 13, 2009)

facebook.com/fazrulz


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 13, 2009)

Ecl1pse
w/e


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2009)

i got BigGreen *applause*


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 13, 2009)

lg is too short, Lucas was taken by someone who works at Facebook. People tend to read "lgarron" as "Igarron," so I just used my full name.


----------



## pjk (Jun 13, 2009)

The dang 5 character min. I ended up with 'patjk'.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 13, 2009)

/cmhardwick


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> jim.mertens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO U


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 13, 2009)

Well DBone and D.Bone were taken so I went with good old David.Woner


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 13, 2009)

facebook.com/StefanHuber

nice, although there are about 200 Stefan Hubers on facebook, I am the REAL ONE


----------



## qazefth (Jun 13, 2009)

facebook.com/harithnaim

used my name..


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder. I got "royzabeast". Their are many Roys tearing silently right now.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got htsheffi, which is what my college email address is.


----------



## peterbat (Jun 13, 2009)

Guess what I got...


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 13, 2009)

I just went with the easy one. LucasZeller.


----------



## Escher (Jun 13, 2009)

I would've gone with rowankinneavy (i believe I'm the only one) but then i noticed ro_wank_inneavy...
So rkinneavy it is, hehe.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 13, 2009)

Due to parental restrictions such as not giving out my name, I'll just say I am very happy with my username at this time.


----------



## (X) (Jun 13, 2009)

I got Da9el (9 is pronounced [ni] in norwegian)


----------



## Bryan (Jun 13, 2009)

www.facebook.com/logan was taken (but there's no page there), so I got www.facebook.com/bryanlogan instead


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 13, 2009)

StachuK1992, as always
Got it at 12:01, of course.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 13, 2009)

facebook.com/blooo

"bliu" was too short and a repeated "u" didn't look good. Number in a username doesn't look too good either.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 13, 2009)

facebook.com/AdamJamesMorgan


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 13, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> People tend to read "lgarron" as "Igarron,".



Igarron is used for my STEALTH MODE.


----------



## Kian (Jun 13, 2009)

I did not get what I wanted. What I wanted was for Facebook to stop making unnecessary "advancements".

I swear if it wasn't such an essential tool now I would rid myself of it immeaditely.


----------



## veazer (Jun 13, 2009)

How can you get only one word to appear as your name?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 13, 2009)

more options->desired
something like that.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't put an "=" or an underscore so I settled with "waffle.ijm"
its ok. anything with "waffle" and "ijm" will work just fine


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 13, 2009)

This is probably a nood question, but what does ijm mean?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 13, 2009)

I got /masteroflogic.

I think i added david woner, recently, as well as sarah, haha.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got exactly what I wanted, no account

but let's see if d4m4s74 and damasta are taken
nope, but because of some reason I can't use them, just my full name


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 13, 2009)

well, his first and last initials are JM, for Jules M....., so I'm guessing that 'i' stands for his middle name, and he did a bit of rearranging?


Either that, or his facebook profile name goes by "Jules M...," because he's one of those people that like being called by thier middle name.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 13, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> This is probably a nood question, but what does ijm mean?



I publicly said that it means "I'm just memorizing" but the real meaning remains a secret that I refuse to reveal 



Stachuk1992 said:


> well, his first and last initials are JM, for Jules M....., so I'm guessing that 'i' stands for his middle name, and he did a bit of rearranging?
> 
> 
> Either that, or his facebook profile name goes by "Jules M...," because he's one of those people that like being called by thier middle name.



"i" is obviously for waffle


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 13, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably a nood question, but what does ijm mean?
> ...


damn; and I though I had it


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I can't put an "=" or an underscore so I settled with "waffle.ijm"
> its ok. anything with "waffle" and "ijm" will work just fine






This is the first time I have noticed that is isn't Waffle=JIM.


I feel like such a dumbass


----------



## dudemanpp (Jun 13, 2009)

I got facebook.com/cuber

Awesome! I didn't think I would get anything so simple.


----------



## Kian (Jun 14, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I can't put an "=" or an underscore so I settled with "waffle.ijm"
> ...



This may make you feel less dumb.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 14, 2009)

AWESOME, I got mine - facebook.com/salmoncaliforniaroll


----------

